# ISPConfig 3 und clamav  bzw amavisd



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

Hi 

ist dieser Wert normal ?



> 9516 amavis    15   0 56216  46m 2632 S    0 15.6   0:00.72 amavisd-new


desweiteren haeb ich die frage ob clamav mit clamd oder clamscan in ispconfig3 läuft.

Mein Problem ist das clamav abstürzt und ich folgende meldung bekomme



> Aug  3 08:45:21 server1 amavis[22404]: (22404-18) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 111, retrying (2)
> Aug  3 08:45:27 server1 amavis[22404]: (22404-18) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: Connection refused) at (eval 88) line 309.


Aber das ist ja normal wenn clamav nicht gestartet ist dann kann er auch ned mails scannen


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Der Wert für amavisd-new ist normal, da er ja auch den Speicehrverbrauch von spamassassin mit beinhaltet. amavisd-new versucht clamd zu verwenden und wenn der nicht läuft dann erfolgt ein Fallback zu clamscan.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

würdest du sagen ein Memory problem ?


Rechte sollten passen



> server1:~# ls -la /var/run/clamav/
> total 16
> drwxr-xr-x  2 clamav clamav 4096 Aug  3 09:44 .
> drwxr-xr-x 17 root   root   4096 Aug  3 08:29 ..
> ...


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Ich würde mal versuchen clamd und amavisd-new neu zu starten, das reicht in den meisetn Fällen.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

schon klar, aber nach zwei stunden oder so ist der wieder weg .Aber amvisd läuft dann ncoh nur der clamav nicht mehr.


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Ist das ein vserver? Irgend was in den clamav logs?


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

ja vserver, clamlogs ist nix aber schau mal hier, dies komische email


```
Aug  3 10:27:54 server1 postfix/qmgr[11668]: 68E994E8580: from=[EMAIL="3qbt2ShQKBCYIQQINGCNGTVU-PQTGRNaIQQING.EQOKPHQEF-URQTVb.EJ@muell.de"]3qbt2ShQKBCYIQQINGCNGTVU-PQTGRNaIQQING.EQOKPHQEF-URQTVb.EJ@muell.de[/EMAIL], size=5996, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug  3 10:27:55 server1 amavis[24378]: (24378-19) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 111, retrying (2)
Aug  3 10:28:01 server1 amavis[24378]: (24378-19) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: Connection refused) at (eval 88) line 309.
Aug  3 10:28:01 server1 amavis[24378]: (24378-19) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
```
habe nun mal update von clamav, lösst aber auch ned das problem. 


Memory 


```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:        307200     203340     103860          0          0          0
-/+ buffers/cache:     203340     103860
Swap:            0          0          0
```


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

ok clamav log hab ich doch was


```
Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009 -> +++ Started at Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009
Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009 -> clamd daemon 0.95.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i486)
Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Aug  3 10:34:16 2009 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Loaded 606528 signatures.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> LOCAL: Removing stale socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 15
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Archive support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Algorithmic detection enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Portable Executable support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> ELF support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Mail files support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> OLE2 support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> PDF support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> HTML support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:34:17 2009 -> Self checking every 3600 seconds.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009 -> +++ Started at Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009
Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009 -> clamd daemon 0.95.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i486)
Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Aug  3 10:40:58 2009 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Loaded 606528 signatures.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> LOCAL: Removing stale socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 15
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Archive support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Algorithmic detection enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Portable Executable support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> ELF support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Mail files support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> OLE2 support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> PDF support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> HTML support enabled.
Mon Aug  3 10:40:59 2009 -> Self checking every 3600 seconds.
```


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

was für ein vserver ist es? Virtuozzo oder openvz) Dann poste mal die Ausgabe von:

cat /proc/user_beancounters


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

```
server1:~# cat /proc/user_beancounters
Version: 2.5
       uid  resource           held    maxheld    barrier      limit    failcnt
      105:  kmemsize        7665692    7847174   67108864   77594624       5363
            lockedpages           0          0        662        662          0
            privvmpages      129164     136004     300000     350000       5450
            shmpages            862        862      10000      10000          0
            dummy                 0          0 2147483647 2147483647          0
            numproc              83         83        330        330          0
            physpages         45350      45911          0 2147483647          0
            vmguarpages           0          0      55556 2147483647          0
            oomguarpages      48336      48897 2147483647 2147483647          0
            numtcpsock           28         33        330        330          0
            numflock             17         17        528        580          0
            numpty                1          1         33         33          0
            numsiginfo            0          1       1024       1024          0
            tcpsndbuf        324576     414016    4194304    8388608          0
            tcprcvbuf        418356     500276    4194304    8388608          0
            othersockbuf     223036     223036    1587038    2938718       2289
            dgramrcvbuf           0          0    1587038    1587038          0
            numothersock        146        146        330        330       1754
            dcachesize            0          0    2952699    3041280          0
            numfile            2929       2930     200000     200000          0
            dummy                 0          0          0          0          0
            dummy                 0          0          0          0          0
            dummy                 0          0          0          0          0
            numiptent            14         14         40         40         54
```


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

http://wiki.openvz.org/Resource_shortage


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

du denkst arbeitspeicher ?, denke ich ich aber nicht.Ist bis vor ein paar tagen ohne probleme gelaufen. Ich hab nur isp3 aktualisiert.

Ich kann auch nicht aufs Muttersystem zufreifen um diverse änderungen zu machen


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

ich schlag mal in den raum das es an clamav liegt dismal.Ich bau jetzt das ganze aus den quellen selber. hab grad ein wenig gelesen das ein random crash passiert auf vereinzelten systemen unter lenny. Ich schau mir das mal an, besser als abwarten. Echt schwer ein zu grenzen. Ich schließe mich noch nciht deinem hinweiß auf die Speicher auslastung an da die maschine ja bis auf fast 700MB Speicher greifen kann aber nicht über 400MB raus kommt.


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2009)

Das muss nicht der Arbeitsspeicher sein, es kann auch eines der anderen Limits sein. Wenn unter openvz ein Dienst hängen bleibt, dann lag es zumindest bei mir bis jetzt immer an einem der Limits. Ich denke nicht dass es am clamav Paket liegt.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

Im root home verzeichnis sind mehrere dump dateien, das würde deine these glaub ich bestätigen. aber von heute auf morgen. der clamav schafft es höchstens 10min aktiv zu sein dann ist es vorbei.


----------

